# Giant TCX1 2013



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2012)

After going round in circles for the best part of a year now (due to illness and no small measure of dithering) I have finally ordered my new bike - a Giant TCX1 2013.

My choice ranged from MTB to Road to MTB to Road and then finally and sensibly to CX.

My riding will be recreational country lanes and occasional light trails 30-50 miles a week tops.

Age 56 and now recovered from a long standing injury (climbing accident) I want to get back on a bike and get fitter - I didn't want a bike that was too stretched out and I also wanted a bike with a less than rock hard ride.

I tried an X-Bow & CAADX before the TCX and this felt great whilst the other two felt just ok. Hard to say why though.

Also the TRP CX9 V Brakes are a big factor in my choice - long ago I experienced Canti's (Ritchey) and the shudder was a nightmare. The lack of clearance will not be an issue for me.

Bike is standard spec' (105 bar the FSA chainset) except for the tyres which I am having swapped for Schwalbe Marathon Supremes for the bikes mainly on road use + they grip well in the wet.

Hope you like it...only downside is the delivery date is w/c 14 Jan 2013.


----------



## Sheldon Bourgeois (13 Oct 2012)

Looks sweet!! I looked at one a few weeks back and I'd love one myself, but my wife says too expensive. So I'm going to get a 2013 TCX 2. But the TCX 1 is such a sweet bike.

How do you find the riding on a CX? I'm currently on a hybrid and the last road bike I rode was 20 years ago. The riding position on a CX is a bit more upright and relaxed then a full road bike I take it?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Oct 2012)

I had the 2011 one. Be prepared to upgrade the brakes, unless they've got rid of the 2011 ones, they were pants. You'll also get front brake judder, disconcerting at first, it's a well documented canti/carbon fork issue. That said I liked mine and only sold it when I found out the forks were carbon ( serious carbon phobia, based on experience).


Edit: read your post properly, looks like the issues are sorted......enjoy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> I had the 2011 one. Be prepared to upgrade the brakes, unless they've got rid of the 2011 ones, they were pants. You'll also get front brake judder, disconcerting at first, it's a well documented canti/carbon fork issue. That said I liked mine and only sold it when I found out the forks were carbon ( serious carbon phobia, based on experience).
> 
> 
> Edit: read your post properly, looks like the issues are sorted......enjoy.


 
Yes; def' would not have bought one with canti's!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2012)

Sheldon Bourgeois said:


> Looks sweet!! I looked at one a few weeks back and I'd love one myself, but my wife says too expensive. So I'm going to get a 2013 TCX 2. But the TCX 1 is such a sweet bike.
> 
> How do you find the riding on a CX? I'm currently on a hybrid and the last road bike I rode was 20 years ago. The riding position on a CX is a bit more upright and relaxed then a full road bike I take it?


 
It is a little more relaxed which suits my old body just fine. Wheelbase is also long so that adds to comfort as does the fat tyres. A really nice and comfy machine.

TCX 2 is nice too but I'd have those canti's off and put eg Shimano V brakes on instead.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Oct 2012)

Good news - arriving next week!!! Amazed.


----------



## Mark Walker (2 Nov 2012)

Sheldon Bourgeois said:


> Looks sweet!! I looked at one a few weeks back and I'd love one myself, but my wife says too expensive. So I'm going to get a 2013 TCX 2. But the TCX 1 is such a sweet bike.
> 
> How do you find the riding on a CX? I'm currently on a hybrid and the last road bike I rode was 20 years ago. The riding position on a CX is a bit more upright and relaxed then a full road bike I take it?


Good after noon SD
I have a giant TX2 (2012 model £640in the sale at a local bike shop) 
I would be interested to know what you think.
regards
Mark


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Nov 2012)

Mine arrived last week but.....it has a rear brake boss out of skew leading to brake set up difficulties.

Giant cannot supply a 2013 frame as replacement until Feb 2013 - they are sending a 2012 frame out due next week - the white one. I like the white one a lot and will be happy with this solution.

Had about an hours riding on it before returning it to the shop - very quick and comfy; the 32mm Scwalbes being very smooth. I like it a lot and it suits my needs 100%.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Nov 2012)

Got it and it is gorgeous - will get some pic's up when it stops raining here!

Looks terrific in white/blackred.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2012)

Finally took a pic' - but it looks rubbish! Was gloomy is my excuse. The bike is superb.


----------



## Mark Walker (18 Nov 2012)

Great looking bike ,is this the TCX 1 or 2?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2012)

Mark Walker said:


> Great looking bike ,is this the TCX 1 or 2?


 
This is a TCX1 - I ordered the blue/black 2013 model but when it arrived it had a rear brake boss out of alignment. No 2013 warranty frames available till Feb 2013 so I had all the kit transferred to a white/black/red 2012 frame which Giant shipped in under a week.

105 brifters, front and rear derailleurs. FSA Megaexo 46/36, TRP CX9 linear pull brakes.

Standard spec' apart from Kenda Small Blocks replaced with Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 32mm for mainly road use + TRP brake pads replaced with softer/grippier Jagwire pads.

Cracking bike. Irons out road defects beautifully. Brakes are super strong and very progressive + they look like mini works of art!


----------



## BristolScouse (3 Jan 2013)

Ive just been looking at one of these but the brakes put me off atm, is it possible to change them to disc brakes without too much hassle or expense?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jan 2013)

BristolScouse said:


> Ive just been looking at one of these but the brakes put me off atm, is it possible to change them to disc brakes without too much hassle or expense?


 
Don't think so.

What's wrong with the brakes btw?


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2013)

Very nice. I've been casting a wanton eye over the TCX range myself lately and may indulge myself this year, plug te gap on my bike collection.


----------



## apb (21 Jan 2013)

After seeing this thread i was really interested in the TRP CX9 V Brakes. 

Going to keep them in mind if/when i build a touring bike. They are expensive, but V styled brakes and drop bars is a really good combinations.

Nice choice.


----------



## monkiman (24 Jan 2013)

hi, ive just ordered a tcx 1 through my cycle to work scheme looking forward to getting it first week in feb, its all online so not sure ive ordered right size?? im normally inbetween sizes being about 5,6/7 . got recommended a medium but after finding out it was 55cm i moved to a small 53cm... what size did you get and how talla re you?? cheers


----------



## Mark Walker (25 Jan 2013)

I was advised to buy a size down from normal (this is recomended on the Giant web site if you mainly use tghe bike for commutin)..I am a Medium but went small. I am 5 10 1/2 not sure about inside leg.
The bike is fine for me I use it for road 80% and off road 10% commuting and long rides on a weekend.
Two issues I have are toe over and knocking my knees on the handle bars when climbing.Both issues bothered me at first but now are used to it.i am not sure if a bigger bike would have made it any different .


----------



## monkiman (25 Jan 2013)

Thanks for that, now to pick pedals??? Using for commuting ( 10 mile ) and a bit of off road at weekends, any suggestions


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2013)

5' 8" (and a half!) and I have a Small. Could have gone XS but would have needed a longer stem. Small fits me fine.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2013)

M520's for pedals - cheap as chips but good quality.


----------

